# self employed in Dubai???



## rickbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi to all,
I have the opportunity to come to Dubai as a self employed International Financial Advisor with a well known(world wide) company.

I am responsable for my own flight cost and accomodation when I get there, although they help with finding you somewhere.

What I would like to know (if anyone can help) is what are the requirements for working self employed? what kind of upfront finances will I need? Is this realistic to work on a self employed basis?

Any help/info would be much appreciated.

many thanks
Rick


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Unless you are going to be making like 300,000 pounds a year I wouldnt even think about it bro. Do your research and find out how exspensive it is to live here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Rick,

Have a search on these forums, our own resident moderator, Elphaba is (amongst other things) a financial adviser, send her a private message (after 5 posts) or send her a mail on the e-mail address that is on her posts.

As for £300,000, well, we can't all be that rich can we?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok maybe I exagerated, 275,000


----------



## rickbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Rick,
> 
> Have a search on these forums, our own resident moderator, Elphaba is (amongst other things) a financial adviser, send her a private message (after 5 posts) or send her a mail on the e-mail address that is on her posts.
> 
> As for £300,000, well, we can't all be that rich can we?


Many thanks for that. The info provided by the company is that the lowest earner(not sure where in the world) generated an income of 30,000 then the highest was just under a million! so i guess it depends on your ability to sell your product!

My thoughts are to come on my own first to get a feel of things and hope to get the chance to earn well then bring my family over.

Company policy that for the first 10wks no family allowed anyway.
Rick


----------



## rickbird (Feb 14, 2010)

mrbig said:


> ok maybe I exagerated, 275,000


If what the company are saying re income possabilities then this is achievable!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rickbird said:


> If what the company are saying re income possabilities then this is achievable!


Well as I'm sure you know, here (and most other places but here especially) you need to know people, it really is all about contacts here, and they're not just made up over 6 months, it really does take years to do.

As for yearly take homes? You can live on £2,000/month on your own, I know many guys who do, I guess everyone has different comfort levels...


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

rickbird said:


> Hi to all,
> I have the opportunity to come to Dubai as a self employed International Financial Advisor with a well known(world wide) company.
> 
> I am responsable for my own flight cost and accomodation when I get there, although they help with finding you somewhere.


_There not really offering u much are they ?? . we can help u find somewhere to live 

I would say its very risky to come out to nothing ... there are {or were} a lot of Financial advisors in Dubai & i know a few who have left 
u should really research the extent of your potential clients before coming ... not trying to put u off but u might go through quite a lot of money to find out it wasent ... what u thought it might be !! Good luck anyway 

_


----------



## rickbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well as I'm sure you know, here (and most other places but here especially) you need to know people, it really is all about contacts here, and they're not just made up over 6 months, it really does take years to do.
> 
> As for yearly take homes? You can live on £2,000/month on your own, I know many guys who do, I guess everyone has different comfort levels...


The research done so far is that rental properties you need to pay months in advance, but due to vast vacent properties some landlords are willing no neg on mthly rentals, is this right?

According to the company 2,000 can be earned in a day! I am quite a minimal guy but the other half is a different matter!!


----------



## rickbird (Feb 14, 2010)

desres said:


> _There not really offering u much are they ?? . we can help u find somewhere to live
> 
> I would say its very risky to come out to nothing ... there are {or were} a lot of Financial advisors in Dubai & i know a few who have left
> u should really research the extent of your potential clients before coming ... not trying to put u off but u might go through quite a lot of money to find out it wasent ... what u thought it might be !! Good luck anyway
> ...


Many thanks for that.
I have another meeting with the company on Thursday so will be able to find out more details then, so will keep you posted, and more questions/help/advice im sure.

Rick


----------



## rickbird (Feb 14, 2010)

desres said:


> _There not really offering u much are they ?? . we can help u find somewhere to live
> 
> I would say its very risky to come out to nothing ... there are {or were} a lot of Financial advisors in Dubai & i know a few who have left
> u should really research the extent of your potential clients before coming ... not trying to put u off but u might go through quite a lot of money to find out it wasent ... what u thought it might be !! Good luck anyway
> ...


The office over there is located on Sheikh Zayed Road, can you advice me on the area so I can look on the net for properties in that area?

Rick


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

rickbird said:


> Many thanks for that.
> I have another meeting with the company on Thursday so will be able to find out more details then, so will keep you posted, and more questions/help/advice im sure.
> 
> Rick


_No problem ... just keep it in perspective ... IF the company reckons u could earn 2.000 a day .. thats 720.000 per year this was probably achievable quite a while ago
but if its still achievable they certainly wouldnt need any more advisors 

If they could at least cover your accommodation for say 1 month while u come & do a reckie then that would be something ... _


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

rickbird said:


> The office over there is located on Sheikh Zayed Road, can you advice me on the area so I can look on the net for properties in that area?
> 
> Rick


_There are loads of Apts on Sheikh Zeyed Rd ... if u stay there u will keep your travel expences down ... 
Have a look on dubbizzle.com thats the best for rentals ... u are right some owners are accepting monthly & being a bit more negotiable on the price _


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to p!ss on your chips but so many things about this ring untrue.

A serious world wide company would pick up your flight for a start. Also I wouldn't take any notice of potential OTE, you'll never hear so much BS here in a year than you will do in your lifetime.

I know nothing about the Finance industry, perhaps Elphaba could help, but if it's anything like other sectors it's treading water at the very best. 

Has the company said anything about your target market? Only an opinion but most westerners still here seem to be hoarding all their cash and have one eye on the airport. 

People of Arabic descent wanted nothing less than guaranteed 300% returns in a week. Those that haven't lost a bundle flipping property or on Forex are now keeping the family fortune under the bed. Unless you speak some very convincing arabic, you're not getting it out.


----------

